# Starting egg share on the 28th oct anyone cycling at the same time?????



## ELIESE (Sep 6, 2006)

Hi ladies i just wanted to ask if there is anyone starting there injections on the 28th October   as i would love a cycle buddie to share my experience with, im going back to Herts & Essex who are really fantastic and treat you like one their own. 

This website got me through IVF 3 years ago which resulted in my lovely son but we would love to give him a sibling and also help a lovely deserving couple acheive their dream of becoming parents too but i am a little bit nervous and excited of the whole thing.

Anyway i am going to stop waffling now and it would be lovely to hear from anyone  

Thanks
Clare


----------



## lisa mc (May 16, 2007)

Hi Clare
I will be cycling around the same time as you, I hope to start downregging on the 29th October at Herts & Essex, this will be my second egg sharing attempt as we had a cycle in July but unfortunately I miscarried early on but my recipient has had an ongoing pregnancy and I am sure that is why they are letting me have another go. I love the team at Herts & Essex, especiallly William, hence that is why we named our son after him as he did egg collection & transfer back at Holly House in 2007 and my beautiful son was born in March 2008.
Take Care
Lisa x


----------



## ELIESE (Sep 6, 2006)

Hi Lisa,

Thats great that your going again but sorry to hear of your miscarriage   lets hope your successful this time round. Its also great that your recipient has an ongoing pregnancy i bet you feel really pleased with yourself for giving someone such a wonderful gift i cannot imagine how you must feel.

You never know we may be at Herts & Essex at the same time which will be nice and as you say they are lovely over there so friendly i had Micheal back in 2006 he was brilliant but i had a consultation with William 2 weeks ago and he was really nice too he also done my FET last year which resulted in a BFN so im sure i will be having William this time round.

Is there a limit to how many times you can do eggshare do you know because if mine ends in a negative then i obviously want to go again?.

Congratulations on your little boy they bring so much joy to your life don't they, i can't imagine my life without my son now and another little one would be just perfect.

Take care and i will speak to you soon
Clare xx


----------



## lisa mc (May 16, 2007)

Hi Clare, I am not sure if there is a limit at Herts & Essex, I know other clinics limit the cycles you can do, but you have to produce 6+ eggs. I only produced 7 last time and was convinced they would not give me another go but then they agreed, as I said I think this is because my recipient has an ongoing pregnancy. You must also be under 36 and I turn 36 in February so this is my last go !!!
Hopefully you will not need to go again as this will be successful  
Take Care
Lisa x


----------



## ELIESE (Sep 6, 2006)

Hi Lisa,

Thanks for getting back Michael seems to think i shall produce a few as last time i got 14 and 13 made it so i just hope and   its like that again.

Lets hope this last go is successful for you too hun.

Keep in touch and take care
Clare xx


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Hello Ladies

I'm starting egg share tx.  Start injection next Sun 25th with e/c and e/t planned for w/c 16th Nov.

joanne

xx


----------



## ELIESE (Sep 6, 2006)

Hi Joanne,

Welcome   I bet you are so excited not long before you start your tx. Im picking my drugs up this friday 23rd and they are hopeing to go for ec/et w/c 23rd november   so i won't be far behind you, its all so exciting i cannot believe how quick the whole process has been i thought i would have to wait until jan before they got things moving.

Its nice to hear from someone else hun keep in touch and good luck with your first injection.

Clare xxxx


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Claire,

Yeah I'd love to keep in touch - especially with our dates being sooo close!  My drugs are getting delivered in the morning - Very exciting!

Joanne

xx


----------



## spagnelli (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi Claire,

I start d/r on saturday for 1st (and hopefully only) icsi treatment,so will also have ec/et around the same time as all of you on here! Fingers crossed 4 all of us - lets hope we are a lucky bunch!

Hi Joanne!! we keep bumping into eachother!!

 

Spagnelli xx


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Spagnelli -  


Joanne

xx


----------



## ELIESE (Sep 6, 2006)

Hi girls,

Sorry i have not been on hear for around a week as my computer was playing up.

Joanne - i hope your first injection went well today and it was not too painful  . How exciting ec will be hear before you know it then we have the worry of how the eggs are dividing etc etc its just one worry after another, must be positive though.

Spagnelli - i hope your dr is going good and the injections are not too bad for you, i have forgotten whether hurt or not i really cannot remember, i bet your well excited too hun  .

Well i have my injections ready & waiting to start on Wednesday and im sooooo excited i want to start now (so inpatient), i remember last time when i was dr i got really bad headaches and woke up in bad sweats at night, thats what im not looking forward too. 

Anyway keep up the gopod work ladies be brave and speak soon xxxx


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Eleise

Hi,

Injection was fine - lot easier than what I was expecting!

Joanne

xx


----------



## Rainbow pot of gold (Jul 7, 2009)

HI ladies,

Mind if I join you? I had my first d/r injection last night (did it myself with Dp and stepson watching), wasn't that bad, a little pinch. Afterwards I think I expected a brass band playing 'Congratulations' or something  . Really excited but at the same time nervous.
x


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Hello and welcome

I'm not doing injections . DP is but I'm sooo proud of him.

Wishing you lots of luck with your tx    

Joanne

xx


----------



## ELIESE (Sep 6, 2006)

Hi rainbow and welcome,

Huge congratulations on your first injection the first is always the hardest and as you say it really is not all that bad. Your just a little behind me and Jarjj we started around the 27th Oct but its lovely to have someone else to share this with, keep going hun and let us know how you get on  

Hi Jarjj hows it all going with the injections have you had any sweats and headaches?   i know i have especially at night the headaches are awful. You must have started stimming by now?. i go to the clinic tomorrow for my basline scan then start stimming from then.

Spagnelli hows it all going for you also?.

Take care ladies and speak soon xxxx


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Hello Eliese

I started stims last Fri - going ok.  Have 1st scan Fri - hoping for lots of follies!!

Let me know how you get on at scan tomorrow

Joanne

xx


----------



## spagnelli (Aug 29, 2009)

Eliese

Im good thankyou, on day 3 of stimms now! (its going so fast!) got bloods tomorrow ans scan on wednesday - think they are scanning me early because of my age and i have a lot of follies naturally.

Good luck with baseline tomorrow - keep us updated.

Rainbow - how are you doing? hows the d/r going?

Joanne - have posted to you on another thread, but hope you are ok  

xx spagnelli xx


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi Spagnelli

I'm sitting with hot water bottle on tummy guzzling water  

Joanne

xx


----------



## spagnelli (Aug 29, 2009)

joanne - snap! must be a stimms thing lol!! xx


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

SPagnelli

Have you got date yet for expected e/c?

Joanne

xx


----------



## spagnelli (Aug 29, 2009)

joanne - 

Ive got bloods tomorrow and scan on weds,will also be seeing nurse on weds to review meds and hopefully find out expected e/c , e/t dates.
when are your dates again? (sorry brain like a   at moment!!)
Do you know how many/how big follies should be on first scan? i dont have a clue what to expect!

xx spag xx


----------



## ELIESE (Sep 6, 2006)

Afternoon ladies,

Well i had my scan this morning all going to plan my lining is very thin as it should be with around 5 follies coming through on left side and a few on the right side didnt expect that but doctor said thats normal. I have had my first stimm injection today then im back Monday for progress scan and all being well last scan friday 20th then e/c 23/24th, i cannot believe how fast this is all going im so excited about it all.

Spagnelli - good luck for your scan wednesday i hope your follies are growing nice and large, keep us posted.

Joanne - good luck for scan friday also lets hope &   they are growing very big.

I laughed when i read your posts about the hot water bottle i have just got mine out and am going to start using it tonight. I also have been guzzling the water like its going out of fashion or something, i have also heard about taking protein shakes do you know if this is right or if this helps in anyway?.

Anyway keep going girls and take care xxxx


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Spag

No idea how many follies to expect - I'm praying for at least 8 though 'cos I'm egg sharing.


Nurse reckons e/c prob wed 18th - 8 days!!  YIKES!!!

Last day at work today for me - hope and pray when I'm back on 27th that I have an embie or 2 tightly snuggled in for the next 8 months!!

Expect same from you ladies as well

Hugs

Joanne

xx


----------



## spagnelli (Aug 29, 2009)

Joanne - im egg sharing too!!

dont have the energy to write lots of posts, so gonna copy and paste my last one to update you! - hope you dont mind ladies!!

Will catch up later - I feel a bit like a pin cushion at the mo - went to londo today 4 blood test and they couldnt get any blood!! they said i have got the strangest veins they have ever seen!! well,after about 4 attempts they managed to get some,but im covered in plastersd and bruises now! - just waiting for the call to see if i have to adjust meds at all, scan tomorrow at 12:15. Does anyone have any idea what i should be expecting from my scan tomorrow?i dont have a clue, been on 225 of menopur for 4 days and they said i have lots of follies naturally,but the dont like to go into much detail i have discovered!!

Oh,mini rant... got a call from clinic at 9:20 to say can i go up a bit earlier (test was at 12:00) and i live 2 hrs away! was supposed to get train at 10:19,but had to get train at 9:44 instead (massive rush) anyway it meant i couldnt use my network railcard coz it was before 10,so cost a fortune, managed to get there for the time they had told me to on the phone....they were an hour late seeing me grrrrr - couldve got the later train!!

.......update - clinic just called!! bloods back and looking good!!! 225 on menopur tonight and drop to 150 as from tomorrow and scan changed to thursday too because they said i am doing perfectly!!! scan is 11:15 so another early train me thinks!!!

 to all 



xx spagnelli xx


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Spag

Like the sound of that - You doing perfectly! Hope that's a very positive sign  

Nightmare you having to leave early then waiting at clinic.  It will all seem a distant memory though when you get BFP!  

Joanne


xx


----------

